

SF.net has been down for 8hrs, did you even notice? - tjfontaine
https://twitter.com/sfnet_ops/status/621702261685686272

======
damm
I thought most people had migrated off of that beached whale?

Sure it was great back in the day; even I had an account. Git became popular;
Github came out using SF to host your OSS tools became a bad joke.

------
whomeyesyou
Yes. Trying to use brew on OSX, a lot of broken links now...

------
devhead
another nail in the ol' coffin

